# Rear seat removal



## mickelmac353 (Dec 8, 2006)

hey guys, can anyone explain to me how I can remove my rear seats? thx :thumbup:


----------



## intrex_ed (Dec 6, 2006)

there is a bolt on each side of the bottom seat. it's about 1 inch down from the seats and almost directly behind the front seats (trying to give you an idea of where on each side they are). remove them and the bottom should pull out (remember you still have to remove the seat belts). after that you will see a bolt on each side. remove them and then you will have to lift the rear portion straight up. just work with it and it will eventually come up.


----------

